# OC tournaments



## Kaira (Feb 22, 2011)

Just wondering, have you guys ever heard of an OC tournament before? 

As in, "original character tournaments". They _can_ be pretty fun you know.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 22, 2011)

I feel as though this should be in either off topic or the den.

Elaborate more on the original topic.


----------



## Kaira (Feb 22, 2011)

They kinda are art related.

They're usually those things where you make a character that fits a theme, then you often have to do something against another competitor, usually in comic or story form.


----------



## sushy (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I have been in a few fanart-related OC tournaments (for Pokemon and Digimon) on deviantART.
They are fun but a lot of work. ^^
Mostly it are comics, but it doesnt have to be that way. You could also use illustrations, animations or written entries.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen one! Sounds sort of interesting but a bit difficult. How do the individual 'competitions' work? Do you agree on what happens and illustrate it? or...?


----------



## Kaira (Feb 22, 2011)

Zydala said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one! Sounds sort of interesting but a bit difficult. How do the individual 'competitions' work? Do you agree on what happens and illustrate it? or...?


 
Usually in the ones that involve one person against another, you both make versions of the same encounter, and the winner's becomes canon or something. It depends on the format though.


----------



## sushy (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, usuallly there is something like a judge or a group of judges. They basically set up the whole thing. First they open up auditions so that people can go create their character and send it to them. They select an amount of like 32 or 64 people and the tournament starts. 
The battles are usually 1 versus 1. After a while the judges decide winners and the amount of competitors decreases (so if there were 64 people at start, only 32 continue to round 2). This continues until there is only one left, the winner. :3

I think it would be very cool to have some anthro/furry tournament


----------



## Kaira (Feb 22, 2011)

sushy said:


> Well, usuallly there is something like a judge or a group of judges. They basically set up the whole thing. First they open up auditions so that people can go create their character and send it to them. They select an amount of like 32 or 64 people and the tournament starts.
> The battles are usually 1 versus 1. After a while the judges decide winners and the amount of competitors decreases (so if there were 64 people at start, only 32 continue to round 2). This continues until there is only one left, the winner. :3
> 
> I think it would be very cool to have some anthro/furry tournament


 
The one I'm organizing on dA kinda inverts how the rounds work, just slightly, since I kinda find the basic "template" most of these tournaments run on to be a little cliche now. Mainly, I require tag-teaming, rounds do not involve combat against another contestant, and progression is score based.


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

What? So we can watch newfags godmod and FYIAD?


----------



## Kaira (Feb 22, 2011)

Usually there are safeguards in place to prevent such a thing


----------



## sushy (Feb 22, 2011)

What is the URL of the OC tournament you are organizing, Kaira?

I have been in http://pcbc.deviantart.com, http://pokemonsupercontests.deviantart.com and http://thedigitalcup.deviantart.com


----------



## Kaira (Feb 22, 2011)

sushy said:


> What is the URL of the OC tournament you are organizing, Kaira?
> 
> I have been in http://pcbc.deviantart.com, http://pokemonsupercontests.deviantart.com and http://thedigitalcup.deviantart.com


 
This one

Don't worry, I could accept entries through FA too


----------



## Taralack (Feb 22, 2011)

I've heard about these, I used to want to join VOID but got lazy on my intro comic.


----------



## Ninaiso (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I love OCTs! They are so fun~ I'm in one right now, it's about dragons.


----------

